

Library of Congress Twitter Archive White Paper [pdf] - gdubs
http://www.loc.gov/today/pr/2013/files/twitter_report_2013jan.pdf

======
gdubs
>> The Library has not yet provided researchers access to the archive.
Currently, executing a single search of just the fixed 2006-2010 archive on
the Library’s systems could take 24 hours. This is an inadequate situation in
which to begin offering access to researchers, as it so severely limits the
number of possible searches.

